# Knitting needle using 2 strands yarn?



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to introduce myself and ask a question. I live in north central MN and have been knitting avidly (simple items) for about 3 yrs. Prior to that it was mostly crocheting. Lately, I've been knitting mostly charity items and not giving my items to family and friends -- because I don't want want them crossing the street to avoid me :lol: 

Question: when knitting 2 or more strands of yarn, is there a chart which suggests what size needle to use with however many strands there are?  Or are there quidelines that people on this site use?

I enjoy the conversations on this site. What a friendly group of knitters! Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome! When I do this, I just use a needle size I can manage comfortably (am using two strands of worsted together now and using a size 15 needle, though I think I could go bigger and it would still be a fairly solid knit). I usually twist the strands together for a short length and then consider what size that is. I recently made a hat with one strand of sock yarn and one of lace weight together and used a size 5--just try out a few stitches on different needles to see which you like/feels more comfortable. Someone out there may have a chart, but I haven't found it--it would be handy, though!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do a bit of yarn "blending" of strands with either my ball winder or by plying with my spinning wheel. Two strands of lace weight is going to be very similar to a sock weight yarn...2 strands of sock weight is going to be close to DK, etc. ect. What I do it is figure out the approximate "weight" yarn I have created..usually I'm pretty spot on. Then I use a needle recommended for that "weight" yarn.

If your combination puts the combined yarns at a "super Bulky" weight, the best needle is going to be one recommended for super bulky yarn.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((( I don't know about charts, but you could surf for that and it would also depend on WHAT weight yarn you are doubling. Watch for that, eh? The heaver the yarn, doubled, will require a larger needle/hook. You could test swatch easily, though over a few stitches.

I have big needle pattern books here and they're quite interesting. Single, double, triple and quadruple yarns, too. (WW)

I think Vanna White was making double yarn+ items and crocheting; Perhaps using a Q-hook.....? I don't think she knits, but I'm not sure.

I mix over single yarn a jumbo needle and one that is perhaps a 15 and use lacy yarn = wow of an effect!

Nite-Nite!
~~~~


Orene said:


> I'm going to introduce myself and ask a question. I live in north central MN and have been knitting avidly (simple items) for about 3 yrs. Prior to that it was mostly crocheting. Lately, I've been knitting mostly charity items and not giving my items to family and friends -- because I don't want want them crossing the street to avoid me :lol:
> 
> Question: when knitting 2 or more strands of yarn, is there a chart which suggests what size needle to use with however many strands there are? Or are there quidelines that people on this site use?
> 
> I enjoy the conversations on this site. What a friendly group of knitters! Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I made 2 afghans using 3 strands of yarn & size 17 needles. The baby one was really soft. It is used on Cory's bed at nap time. (cousin's baby). The adult throw is mine & is nice & heavy. I tied all three strands together before I cast on the stitches. I am making one for my neice using 3 strands & size 13 needles


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you again for your feedback; I appreciate it! Right now I'm knitting 2 strands of worsted wt acrylic/polyester from my mother's stash with a 10 3/4 US circ needle. It seems to be pretty tight. It will be a circ needle hanger for storage, so tightness doesn't matter to me this time. I am, however, thinking of making afghans for my grandchildren; and then I'd like them to look halfway decent.

Thank you again! Jan


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

I am knitting a hoodie for my son using a pattern and double stranding the yarn. For the first time I actually did a swatch. My knitting group friends said I would have to go up a needle size because the pattern called for a different kind of yarn. They were correct about going up a needle size. I knit to gauge for what the patterns call for call it a gift. But I do agree with the others about using a needle size you feel comfortable with for the yarn you are using. Since you are not making anything that requires a fit such as a sweater then needle size would be your choice. Otherwise I would swatch it for a fit.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lisa: What yarn/s did u use for the baby blanket that was so soft. I am knitting baby blankets now & using acrylic yarns b/c they can be thrown in the washer.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Orene...Someone may have already responded.... I haven't read through the entire thread; however, I knit with double strands often and normally use size 10.5 or 11. I made several vests for my granddaughter for Christmas, along with a cowl scarf and several hats. They all turn out really well. Especially in a cold climate like your area, I am sure the double thickness will be great. Basically you are treating the item the same as if you were knitting from a bulky weight yarn. 

Good luck and anxious to see the pictures when the item(s) are finished!


----------



## Orene (Mar 21, 2011)

Ummm, yes, the word "bulky yarn" finally turned on a nitelight for me; I'll check my bulky yarn for needle size and go from there. Thank you, and thank you to everyone!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I knit a lot with 2 strands of yarn. Mostly I use one strand of Lions One Pound and 1 strand of Bernat Baby Cordinates which is slightly finer than the One Pound. I use a size 13 needle. I suggest you do a sample swatch with differenbt needles to see which one you like better.


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

really like the idea of 3 strands Lisa going to try that.


----------



## ktcrna (Mar 22, 2011)

I have often knit with 2 or 3 strands and haven't seen such a chart (I think it would depend on how thick your yarn is) but I find that I don't have much luck with anything smaller than a US size 8....hope that helps..


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I used Red Heart Baby yarn


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome Orene. I have been knitting house slippers with double yarn for many years. They wear longer if you use 2 strands. I normally use 2 different colors and when I get bored knitting round and round, I try and make patterns with the two colors. I use #5 needles and they work well. I do these for stocking stuffers. My grand daughters in law (2 of them)and my oldest great granddaughter look forward to the slippers in their stockings. So you don't have to have large needles to knit with a double strand. I use Vanna White yarn or any worsted yarn that is pretty. Pat S.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess we are talking about different types of yarns and "plying" them. Sometimes I will take a sock weight yarn and ply it with a lace weight mohair for a special "fuzzy" DK weight yarn. Or take a worsted weight Alpaca and add a strand of "glitz" for a heavy worsted item.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Achieve a tweedy look to your project by holding together two strands of different color yarns and knitting them as you would one strand including the swatch, except for sewing the seam. Eye lash or furry yarn is easier to work with when used with another strand of worsted or sport yarn and will give your project body. Use two strands of yarn of a lighter weight for a pattern if it calls for a heavier weight yarn. I use two strands of #2 or #3 baby yarn on size 11 needles for a winter baby blanket. To add softness and texture, use a soft fuzzy yarn with a plain wool or cotton. Keep the pattern simple and let the yarn show. Be careful not to forget to carry the second strand in your hands and when picking them up (or under) the needle or hook. It is advisable to keep the skeins of yarn separate as they may feed differently. Sometimes Ill wind a couple rows at a time into a yarn butterfly but Ive found knots or had to unroll and untangle too many balls to wind too much more at a time.

When using two strands from two skeins of yarn at the same time, it is very important these strands not get tangled. Turn your needles at the end of each row to the right for Row 1 and turn back to the left for Row 2, not in a circle. Repeat this so your strands do not become hopelessly wrapped around each other. In other words, instead of turning around and around in the same direction, turn your piece counterclockwise; next time, turn it clockwise to save yourself a lot of aggravation. I have too much experience with tangled yarn. Another friend of mine holds up the 2 strands of yarn and lets her needles unwind about every 10 rows when knitting 2 socks at the same time.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have an unfamiliar yarn and do not know which needle size to use, double the yarn and thread it through your needle gauge holes. Choose the needle size that the yarn fits the hole best without being too tight or leaving gaping spaces. You still need to knit a gauge swatch to double check.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you use a ball winder or a spinning wheel to ply yarns together it makes it much easier to work with and gives a nice "blended" look.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Courier 770: That's what I do ecactly, except, I do not have a ball winder & while doing it manually I get some good arm exercise.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I get that at work everyday! A ball winder makes it go faster and a spinning wheel really "plys" the yarns well. I think many here are simply referring to working 2 strands of the same weight and color yarn for a "heavier" knitted item.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Courier 770: O.K. you convinced me so maybe I'll ck on Ebay & see if I can find a ball winder there/


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Watch the sales on the knitting/craft websites. I picked up my first ball winder for a very low price...just recently moved up to a high quality one. If you find a 50% off coupon for Joann's and combine it with free shipping, it's a great deal!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Again.........Great ideas! I'll ck Joannes & which craft site has the best deals in ur opinion?


----------



## Domhnall (Mar 25, 2011)

I learned the following from Vicky Howell on her TV program "Knitty Gritty" years ago, and it has ALWAYS worked perfectly for me:

Add the values of the needles (in millimeters) recommended for each of the yarns to be knit together. The resultant number will be the best needle size in the US sizing system.

E.g., I am starting a cowl using chunky yarn which recommends using 9 US / 5.5 mm needles and have decided to knit with two strands. 5.5 + 5.5 = 11 which is the size of the needles for the double-stranded project. It works EVERY time!

Many thanks to Vicky Howell!


----------



## jan4738 (Feb 10, 2019)

i was looking online for some help and found this website - a friend gave me a lot of that soft fuzzy yarn and she told me to use another strand of yarn to crochet with it which i did and i found it makes a really heavy blanket - wanted it as a baby blanket for a newborn - do i have to use 2 strands of yarn if i am using the fuzzy yarn - its bernat popscicle - really pretty


----------



## peg florida (Jun 16, 2011)

I need a pattern for baby blanket with 1 strand of #4 and 1 strand of #3 yarn and a size 13 needle. can anyone lead me to the right place for patterns. thanks, Peg


----------

